# Bruh



## doomtrpr_z71 (Nov 13, 2022)

A life goal was made today


----------



## notnksnemor (Nov 13, 2022)

SWEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Nov 14, 2022)

The sail was the highlight for sure


----------



## Batjack (Nov 14, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> The sail was the highlight for sureView attachment 1190217


One nice toothy torpedo there. Congrats on the sail.


----------



## OwlRNothing (Nov 14, 2022)

Congrats man. That's awesome!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 15, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## notnksnemor (Nov 15, 2022)

I used to have a T-shirt that said:

WAHOO
YAHOO


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Nov 15, 2022)

Super nice sailfish!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 16, 2022)

Congratulations.  Looks like you had an awesome trip


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Nov 16, 2022)

The only thing that would have made it better if I had gotten to catch a sail, the guy that caught it had lost his father and his father had chased sailfish throughout his lifetime and never caught one, so it was cool to watch him catch the sail.


----------



## LowerAl (Nov 28, 2022)

Very cool! Congrats


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 8, 2022)

Sails are nice! Congrats to all!

My wife took a good many of my ratty old fishing shirts and had a quilt made from them.

I was looking at the “Hoo’s Your Daddy” portion just last night!!


----------

